# Pioneer SX-950 Questions



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Forum Members:
I have a 1978 Pioneer SX-950 and wanted to hear you opinions on it. It works and puts out sound however the speak connections are fuzzy sometimes I have to move the speaker wires in the terminals to get the sound to the speakers on the left channel. A few of the lights are burned out above the tuner. I called a local stereo shop he has been in business for 20+ years. Is it worth putting $200 bucks into to refurbish it? I currently have my left and right speakers hooked up to a old Pioneer SX-255R receiver and the SX-255R sounds better then the SX-950. I wonder why? I would like to sell the SX-950 from research on the web I know allot of people like the vintage receivers. Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would think that if the SX-225R sounds better to you, then $200 to refurbish is probably not worthwhile. 
Of course it may be worth refurbishing and selling. I'd suspect you could get $300 - $500 depending on condition.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Mark: Is there a way I can find out what DAC is used in the SX-225R. I currently have a external USB DAC by audioengine D1 24-bit DAC. I wonder if it does the same thing as the DAC in the receiver? 

I am in the market for a new integrated amplifier. My speakers are Dayton 7" drivers and 1" soft tweeters. They are rated at 60wpc RMS. Would a 40wpc for example NAD integrated amplifier drive my speakers do a nice volume or do I need to buy a amplifier that is rated above the 60wpc? What do I need to look for in the specs to know if it is high quality amplifier for example Class A, b,c,d I don't know what this means?


----------

